# kubota l39 hydralic control valve for front end loader



## Don Smith (Aug 4, 2018)

I have a 2005 l39 kubota and i would like to remove control valve at joy stick to front end loader. bucket bleeds completely down in less than 30 seconds. any good tips on removing valve before i get into task thanks,Don


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members. I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest. Septembers contest will start next week. Please be sure to add your vote for this months Tractor of the Month then. It is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote!


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Welcome to The Tractor Forum.
You are more apt to have a bad piston seal in one of the bucket cylinders then have a leaky valve.


----------

